# Rare Tractor



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

What makes a tractor rare? Is it because it's production was limited? Maybe it's rare because they were an orphan tractor. How about a change in a certain model?

Would enjoy your thoughts on what makes a tractor rare to you. What are some of the rare tractor's in your area. What rare find do you own? Lets hear from you! It doesn't even have to be a Case treasure.

To me anything built prior to 1960 is rare. What I like to call a true treasure in the JI CASE line is anything built prior to 1929. As i look through my Case dooks and look at them old steamers and cross motors it just amazes me how these machines were made and what it took to make these beast work.

In 1929 when Case come out with the L, C, and the R series there were lots of changes made in them from 1929-1940. In them years Case produced 31,678 model Case L's and in 1939 only 28 were produced. Case produced like 52653 Case C series tractors. In this series they only produced 7 of the Case CH model in 1937. A rare find for a Case collector. The R series is another collector for the Case collector. The RC featured a Waukesha engine. Built in unstyled and styled versions; three and four speed transmissions; overhead and "chicken roost" steering. The R standard model was not introduced till 1938. In 1939 it was restyled and Flambeau Red which is another chapter of Case history.

Case changed to a Flambeau Red paint in 1939 till 1954 with the exception of the Case 500 which was the last of the Flambeau Red tractors. Even with the S series, D series, and the LA series you will find some rare tractors as changes were made in the years.

1957-1959 was another change for Case. A new two-tune Desert Sunset/Flambeau Red paint theme. The Case 600 to me is a rare find as well as a 1957 Case 900 in either a diesel or LP gas. I do have a 1957 600 and a 1957 diesel as they were only produces part of a year.

Lets hear whats out in your area. As I said earlier it doesn't matter on the Brand or Model, or maybe it's not even a tractor.
:spinsmile radarsmile encil sm


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well in my area almost all Case tractors are kinda rare. seems to be mostly MF, JD, and IH's


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Well in my area almost all Case tractors are kinda rare. seems to be mostly MF, JD, and IH's *


Paul,

I have noticed some intrest in the smaller Case tractors in the NY area. I have seen where price and condition brings more for them in your area. Probably another reason is number of people in NY vs SD can make demand more popular. Thanks for your reply.
caseman-d


----------

